# 400 amp GEC crackhead move.



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

I thought pennsylvania had no licensing ?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I thought pennsylvania had no licensing ?


This one's a NY job. PA would most likely seen two ground rods.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I thought pennsylvania had no licensing ?


All of the major cities have license, that requires 5 years experience to sit for the exam


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

electricalwiz said:


> All of the major cities have license, that requires 5 years experience to sit for the exam


Same in NYS.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I found this one on a job I just took over. 2/0 bugged to #4 in the soffit. The customer price shopped an unlicensed electrician who said he'd wire a complete bar and grille restauarant for $18k.....Home Depot reciepts everywhere .


what exactly is going on in this pic? 


btw, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> what exactly is going on in this pic?
> 
> 
> btw, nice work :thumbsup:


previous electrician cut and scrapped the 2/0 watermain GEC and ran #4 for a 400 amp service.:001_huh:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> .....Home Depot reciepts everywhere .


A sign of a true professional:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I found this one on a job I just took over. 2/0 bugged to #4 in the soffit. The customer price shopped an unlicensed electrician who said he'd wire a complete bar and grille restauarant for $18k.....Home Depot reciepts everywhere .


Do you think that that connection is unsafe?


----------



## bakrr (Apr 7, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> previous electrician cut and scrapped the 2/0 watermain GEC and ran #4 for a 400 amp service.:001_huh:


GEC stands for grounding electrode conductor? For a 400 amp you need 1/0 for GEC?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bakrr said:


> GEC stands for grounding electrode conductor? For a 400 amp you need 1/0 for GEC?


I can show you codes that will allow me to use #2 for a 400 amp service or would require larger than 1/0

BTW, welcome to the show


----------

